# Do you wear glasses/contacts?



## Fure6

As probably many of you know, the computer geek in all of the movies have glasses...i'm wondering if you guys wear glases or not.

personally, i don't wear glasses or contacts. if you vote, please classify of which you wear, glasses or contacts.


----------



## nomav6

glasses here


----------



## Lorand

Furtunately I don't need glasses yet, despite the fact that I'm working with computers since 1986 (intermittent at the beginning, but an average of 10 hours/day since 1993)...
A couple of years ago my eyes had some trouble on focusing, but then I bought a Flatron monitor. It gave back my eyes!


----------



## Will

I only need 'em when looking over long distances, short sighted. Like the back of our extra-long physics class, but i've left school now. Yay, etc.


----------



## Christopher

I don't wear them, but I'm certain I need them...


----------



## Fure6

Why is it that most computer geeks have glasses? is it looking at a monitor all the time? most athletes don't have glasses (well, probably contacts)...


----------



## Lorand

I think it's vice versa: not computer geeks end up wearing glasses, but boys with glasses will become geeks.
The good looking guys spend lot of their time in fitness centers (some of them becoming athletes), dating girls (some of them becoming playboys), or just wasting their time (most of them becoming managers).
The guys with glasses are shy, they think they are ugly, thus they need a mask for their social life. Thus they are hiding behind a computer. And some of them will become computer geeks.
There is an exception to this rule: Austin Powers...


----------



## nomav6

I also think it might have to do with lack of sleep, your eyes need rest, most computer geeks stay up all night reading and playing on their computer, oh btw I havent slept in over 24 hours and I have about 10 more hours left at work, oh well, just a guess as to the reason.


----------



## [tab]

Simple answer:  Internet pr0n


----------



## ian

Chroder said:
			
		

> I don't wear them, but I'm certain I need them...


same here..


----------



## Jimbob1989

I wear glasses for long distance reading. Its probablly from making large programs and playing on to many computer games.

Jimbob


----------



## Fure6

well, obviously captin' obvious... But what makes eyes go worse from programing and playing too many games?


----------



## DeerParkWater

I thought if you had a flat monitor, that your eyes wouldn't get as bad.


----------



## Jimbob1989

I had my first pc when I was 5 which was 10 years ago. I dont think they had flat screens then.

Jimbob


----------



## Praetor

> I don't wear them, but I'm certain I need them...


Yep!


----------



## pipit

*i wear glasses but never feeling like a geeks*

yup,i wear glasses,  but not coz by computer.

I think it's from my parent. they're both wear glasses since young.
but dont' care coz i never feel like a geek. just make glasses fashionable on u. especially make yourself comfortable w/ it 
btw, hi. i'm new here. and this is my first.


----------



## Praetor

> btw, hi. i'm new here. and this is my first


Welcome!


----------



## miaeih

*girls?*



			
				Lorand said:
			
		

> I think it's vice versa: not computer geeks end up wearing glasses, but boys with glasses will become geeks.
> The good looking guys spend lot of their time in fitness centers (some of them becoming athletes), dating girls (some of them becoming playboys), or just wasting their time (most of them becoming managers).
> The guys with glasses are shy, they think they are ugly, thus they need a mask for their social life. Thus they are hiding behind a computer. And some of them will become computer geeks.
> There is an exception to this rule: Austin Powers...



Umm.. So what about girls?  Since I'm a girl...
I swap between glasses and contacts depending on what I'm doing and what look I want to go for.


----------



## Praetor

Yeah but girls can look good with or without glasses! (no fair! )


----------



## pipit

boys can look sexy wearing glasses.  
mmmhhhh......but, of course the one who has style....


----------



## Praetor

> boys can look sexy wearing glasses


Yeah but it's so much easier for girls  ... okay so i have a bias.....


----------



## darkd3vil

no i dont only one in family i love my 15/20 vision


----------



## Fure6

pipit said:
			
		

> boys can look sexy wearing glasses.



i was going to reply with somthing of that sort  ...but i didn't wanna sound gay. haha!


----------



## xiaojxiao

I just wear glasses when I have class.


----------



## miaeih

*definately..*



			
				pipit said:
			
		

> boys can look sexy wearing glasses.


   YUP
I think for guys and gals.. it all depends what you are wearing and how you carry yourself.
In general, glasses go well with a button down shirt... IMO


----------



## Praetor

> YUP


Time for me to get some glasses ...


----------



## miaeih

*ha!*



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> Time for me to get some glasses ...


Just don't get those that doesn't have a frame or those with just the top part. I think those look really weird!


----------



## Praetor

Aye I'll keep that in mind 
Always helps to be able to see too!


----------



## Stewvert91

i dont need glasses 20/20 here


----------



## Blind_Arrow

Glasses  but they came on me before I started using PC (1992, OS= DOS) as it wasnt the fault of the PC in the start as I was told that my eye ball has increased in size. eventually I got myself forcing my eye site getting weaker (obiously due to extreme use of computers) as didnt know hours have passed in front of PC, now the effect is someone cool as I switched to LCD monitor, doesnt puts stress. still I seldom wear glasses, at lesat not while using PC


----------



## Suzanne

I wear glasses, and I was born with bad eyesight so can't blame computers. I think that the reason geeks wear glasses is because they don't give a shit and are not vain enough (and too lazy) to bother with contacts. 
And I think some guys can look very sexy with glasses! But it depends on their overall fashion sense lol.


----------



## Praetor

> And I think some guys can look very sexy with glasses!


*Praetor notes that at least two people have made similar such comments and ponders the cost of glasses against a Vapochill unit ....*



> But it depends on their overall fashion sense lol.


Well that makes the decision quick


----------



## ian

I didnt go to work yesterday, and I watched this show on tv called download, it wasnt what I thought it would be, it was a kids show, where they had to solve puzzles.
Anyhow of the two contestants, one looked like your typical geek with the glasses, the other without. The kid with the glasses totally obliterated the other person, made you kind of feel sad for the other kid who really didnt stand a chance.


----------



## Praetor

> The kid with the glasses totally obliterated the other person, made you kind of feel sad for the other kid who really didnt stand a chance.


It does?


----------



## AainaalyaA

used to use contacts until one day the lens tore itself away - forgot i had them on, and had fluttered me eyes too much - now i wear glasses out of habit - i look good in them {sweet!} and does give a dumb broad special effects on the whole nerd/geek thingy. Frames can be costly if they're titanium based or carries a brand like Nokia or DG.. so PCs' not the only way to make your eyes go goo goo gaa gaa when you're infront of a new machine... 

later,


----------



## [tab]

My glasses are held together with old paperclips that I bent into shape... sexy!!!


----------



## Joel Naten

Own them, but don't wear them.  I see well enough without, that it's more of a hassle to deal with them.


----------



## Lanther

Glasses though i have been thinking about that Lasik


----------



## [tab]

Joel Naten said:
			
		

> Own them, but don't wear them.  I see well enough without, that it's more of a hassle to deal with them.


Ditto... they give me a headache when looking at anything close (e.g. computer) so I don't wear them other than for driving, going to the movies, etc.


----------



## AainaalyaA

you bend paperclips? and I thought I was odd  
albeit you'd look sexy in just about anything _[tab]_




			
				[tab] said:
			
		

> My glasses are held together with old paperclips that I bent into shape... sexy!!!


----------



## emily

I have glasses, I only have to use them when I'm using the computer or when i'm reading.


----------



## kb1ghc

I don't wear them, but I probably I need them.


----------



## Grimulus

I have computer/reading glasses.  recently got them.  i have estigmitism(sp?)


----------



## tommy8748

I'm supposed to wear glasses for my left eye, but i'll just pass


----------



## angie2010

*happy sigh*

I have to admit...i find guys with glasses kind of arousing... i don't know, there's something about them... it's undefinable, i guess i've always thought of glasses as window frames... to the eyes... which are windows of the soul so they say.

good thing i have a boyfriend with glasses...


----------



## agent-k

I'm 43 and have never worn glasses until a year ago when I got my first Pc.
Now I have two pairs, one for driving and one for using the computer.


----------



## pipit

I'm wearing glasses. But, I'm thinking of wearing contact lens. 
but still have a doubt, coz it looks so risky to put an object to your bare eyes.
so, i'de like to hear your say how's feel wearing lens? Is it save? which is more comfortable?


----------



## Praetor

Bah you should be fine, contacts nowadays arent the same as they were back-in-the-day .... course im not a fan of contacts, glasses give me a more sophisticated ...  sooophhhisttticated ... look


----------



## Lorand

I have a sophisticated look even without glasses


----------



## Praetor

Well well arent you special


----------



## Lorand

Yeah, and very modest too...


----------

